# ARMA2 vs Battlefield: Bad Company 2



## Stoic Sentinel

Please keep in mind that I only have enough money for one of them (they're both the same price), so don't tell me to buy both.

The demo for ARMA2 was fantastic if I do say so myself. The voice acting as those who played it is atrocious but they have a patch out for that now.

As for BF:BC2, I've not played the beta and I'm not sure if there's a demo coming out soon. I really have a thing for "war simulations" that get your heart pumpin' and your hands shaking, the scale for the ARMA2 multiplayer is massive as well, however, I understand a lot of people on the forum as are many of my friends, are going to get BF:BC2 (how many, exactly?), the spawn on leader system I think is... a terrible idea to get back-up in the middle of combat. I understand that there's going to be a more strategical side involved in BF:BC2 now, but I'm still debating. 


***EDIT***
I apologize for the essay, but honestly, I'm torn (not really, just want opinions).


----------



## joh06937

GET BOTH! ha ha just kidding. you won't use the dx11 that is supported with bad company. i haven't played either game but in the arma 2 game you have to control a squad and i HATE games like that. they take so much extra effort. i just want my squad to automatically play along side me. only me though. if you like those tactical games then consider getting arma 2. if it were me though i would get bad company 2...


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

I love it when you have a squad leader, or ARE the squad leader for that matter. It's a lot of fun for me and there's a level of camaraderie you have with other squad members and men under your command. Trust like that is nothing you have in MW2.

Example: I was in a game of PR, I had my squad with me and we had to clear a building suspected of hiding a weapons cache, we had to trust each other to check each others' and ONLY each others' corners and to keep an eye on it until I gave the all clear signal to move to the roof. If there was a man in someone else's side, my other guys wouldn't even try to look.

In MW2, however, I tried the same, except it was just clearing the room with my (former) clanmates, but them being hotheads, they looked around the entire room and we were gunned down before we even had a chance to check all sides.


----------



## Shane

If you enjoyed Arma2 demo then id recommend getting that,Ive played Bad company 2 andd i know its in BETA stage but its pretty crap imo....BF2 is better.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I recommend Bad Company 2, hands down. I didn't care much for the ArmA II demo when it was out. 

This is how popular Bad Company 2 is already.



> The number of downloads has been upgraded from 2 million to about 3.5 million.


http://www.destructoid.com/even-more-people-downloaded-the-bad-company-2-demo-164345.phtml


I absolutely love BC2. I will be strongly considering picking the game up on both the 360 and PC, since it is that good..


----------



## Theblackoutow

Battlefield Bad Company 2 is more of a just pick up and play game, it is fun but won't keep you as interested as ARMA II.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Theblackoutow said:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2 is more of a just pick up and play game, it is fun but won't keep you as interested as ARMA II.



Yeah, I beg to differ. BC2 is more of a team orientated game. Sure you can pick up and play any game, but it's not fun unless you're actually involved and helping. I'm a huge gamer, I give a lot of games a chance. I was excited for ArmA 2 before it came out, I even brought it up on my podcast. But when the demo came out, I was heavily disappointed. The graphics were atrocious, controls were clunky, maps were huge (and I usually love huge maps). But seeing how I just spent the last hour or so fully blowing up buildings and walls in Bad Company 2, I'm going to go with that still. And like I mentioned before, Bad Company 2 beta has been downloaded over 3.5 million times.


----------



## Theblackoutow

So your saying BF BC2 is more team orientated that ARMA II? Lol... The kids I play with on Xbox were "Look at me and my 3 other squad members can camp on noob rock" rather than, "Okay, we will stick to the left and try to flank them" type of people. Also, in BC2 you can run and gun without having to worry about anything. In ARMA II, you run out in the open and good bye.


----------



## Jamin43

g4m3rof1337 said:


> http://www.destructoid.com/even-more-people-downloaded-the-bad-company-2-demo-164345.phtml
> 
> 
> I absolutely love BC2. I will be strongly considering picking the game up on both the 360 and PC, since it is that good..



I found a Link to Demo video - and Tutorial - but not a game.    I checked gamershell and they didn't have it.  You got a source that's virus free I can check it out with.

I found a few trailers the Download  in case anybody's interested but no Demo Game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Theblackoutow said:


> So your saying BF BC2 is more team orientated that ARMA II? Lol... The kids I play with on Xbox were "Look at me and my 3 other squad members can camp on noob rock" rather than, "Okay, we will stick to the left and try to flank them" type of people. Also, in BC2 you can run and gun without having to worry about anything. In ARMA II, you run out in the open and good bye.



Just because you play with a few kids, doesn't mean the game isn't good. I'm not sure how many times the ArmA 2 demo got downloaded, or how many times it was purchased, but I doubt it surpassed BC2's beta downloads. Also, FYI, if you run out in the open in BC2, you get shot. 




Jamin43 said:


> I found a Link to Demo video - and Tutorial - but not a game.    I checked gamershell and they didn't have it.  You got a source that's virus free I can check it out with.
> 
> I found a few trailers the Download  in case anybody's interested but no Demo Game.




Not sure if you were looking on that link, but I only posted that since it said BC2 beta downloads went from 2 to 3.5 million people. You can try the official site, though the game comes out in a few weeks, so.


----------



## starlitjoker

BFBC2 all the way! best game ive played! totally unique, very entertaining and very re playable. i played ARMA 2 and i find BFBC2 much more fun while keeping a sense of realism. Also the Sound IS THE BEST, i am the not exaggerating. The sound is the best sound in any game! thats final period end and i think many will agree!


----------



## Aastii

starlitjoker said:


> BFBC2 all the way! best game ive played! totally unique, very entertaining and very re playable. i played ARMA 2 and i find BFBC2 much more fun while keeping a sense of realism. Also the Sound IS THE BEST, i am the not exaggerating. The sound is the best sound in any game! thats final period end and i think many will agree!



+1 for the sound, it is simply brilliant. For gameplay, it is amazing, especially with friends if you stick together, played a few games the other day with a friend and both of us topped the board each time, and bare in mind this is on xbox which I suck at, just goes to show what experience and knowledge of tactical fps games (BF2 and CoD clan matches) has over the people that are obsessed with CoD and are used to completely anti-teamwork gameplay.

It is extremely fun. Arma does look good though, but if I were you, I would be getting BC2, but waiting for full game to come out and waiting for reviews and first hand experience first


----------



## Jamin43

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Not sure if you were looking on that link, but I only posted that since it said BC2 beta downloads went from 2 to 3.5 million people. You can try the official site, though the game comes out in a few weeks, so.



The site said the Beta for PC was available to people who pre-ordered the game.  

Looks pretty sweet  from trailers


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Jamin43 said:


> Looks pretty sweet  from trailers



Yeah, the graphics look amazing... but how's the gameplay? Anyone else play the PC beta? And as I mentioned before, I'm really into squad-based gaming and I want (even when I'm not playing with friends or with realism clanmates), to have fun as well as a "realism" or tactical aspect which I now understand that EA's starting to put in BC2, I mean they did TRY in BF2, but it... wasn't enough to keep me interested like PR is treating me right now (oh by the way, Aastii, did you fix your PunkBuster problem?)


----------



## starlitjoker

i play pc and im going to say this right now. EVERYTIME I PLAY i feel like im working as a team, even while im not communicating via chat or talking, it just feels soo much like a team based team, i dont know how to put into words how fun it feels when 2 squads are slowly advancing towards a bomb site, everyone throwing ammoboxes, explosions all over, charecter emotions shouting! IT IS SOO INTENSE THE SHELL SOUND and the smoke and explosions. It just feels so EPIC!! *EPIC!!!*


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

I think I'll get BF:BC2 and save up for ARMA II later, I mean, even in pre-order, BC2's cheaper


----------

